# Deleted IMs by mistake.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've just clicked delete all and not delete marked in my inbox and now have lost all my IM's.

Is there any way to get them back.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Users... :roll:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I think that is a "no": http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=26671


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)




----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

see, what we really need is a 'are you sure?' question to pop up when you click a delete button....



Sorry Kell - couldn't resist 
Sorry for your bad news tho


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> see, what we really need is a 'are you sure?' question to pop up when you click a delete button....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you sure?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Actually there is a button that does that.

What we really need is a another button that says.

"Are you really sure you want to delete ALL your messages. THis means they'll be gone forever and if you enquire if it's possible to retrieve them then you'll reveal your complete and utter incompetence for all to see"


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Don't worry I'll send you one m8


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Kell - ROFL :lol:

(at your post obviously, not the fact that you are IM-less)


----------

